# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Cultural PAGINAS: Miguel Gómez

## Iván Manso

Un nuevo Cultural Páginas y esta vez de la mano de un Maestro con mayúsculas: Miguel Gómez. 

  Tendremos la oportunidad de ver algo de su magia, aprender de su gran sabiduría mágica, su forma de pensar, ensayar, actuar, conocer con más profundidad su libro “El placer de la magia” y en definitiva, lo que le podamos preguntar y así tener una tarde agradable de debate, charla entre amigos y aprender mucha Magia.

*El miércoles 16 de marzo de 2011  a las 19:00h en Páginas: Miguel Gómez*

  Reservas: 91 541 16 11   

Se hace en la Calle Silva, 13, 3ºA (Metros Callao y Gran Via)

Sigue siendo GRATIS  :Wink1: 



Un saludete


Ivan Manso

----------

